# Feliz Cumpleaños Like an Angel!!!!!!!



## Artrella

*   ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumple Marianis de Córdoba!!! Besotes, besazos, besititos!!!!    *​
¡¡¡¡Qué chica patriota, cumpliendo años el 25 de Mayo!!!    




*Mi deseo  para vos*


----------



## Magg

Muchas felicidades es este día tan especial para ti.  

Magg


----------



## Fernando

Feliz cumpleaños. 

Algunos ya no lo celebramos. Nos hemos pasado a celebrar los santos, que nos recuerdan menos la edad.


----------



## ITA

QUE TENGAS UN HERMOSO DÍA !!! MUCHOS BESOS CAPITALINOS PARA TI


----------



## ILT

Like an Angel, deseo de todo corazón que la dicha que te acompaña hoy esté contigo todo el año.

Besos

ILT


----------



## Philippa

* ¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, LAN! *   
  * ¡Muy bueno día, que festejes con los angelitos !  * ​Un abrazo
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Angélica!

 Un abrazote,
Cuchu
​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Feliz cumpleaños para el ángel de la Guarda de WR!


----------



## Phryne

*


!!!!!!!!FELIZ DIA, NANA!!!!!!!
* 


... te deseo un cumpleaños sin "velorio".... 


... y que cumplas muchos más...  


.besotes!!
MJ
​


----------



## alc112

FEliz cumple LAA!!!
QUe la pases bien y espero qu eno te olvides de celebrar el 25 de Mayo también


----------



## te gato

Ohhh..Late again..

any way...Happy birthday like an Angel..
and my wishes for many,many, more...
tg


----------



## funnydeal

*Muchas felicidades Like an Angel*


----------



## Rayines

_*MUY FELIZ CUMPLE *_

_*LIKEAN*  ......._

_Nos vemos en cualquier momento........!!!_

*(OH!, it was late!.....)*


----------



## Lancel0t

te gato said:
			
		

> Ohhh..Late again..
> 
> any way...Happy birthday like an Angel..
> and my wishes for many,many, more...
> tg


 
Don't worry, you're not alone.  Happy BIrthday Like an Angel (Katulad ng Anghel - in Filipino.)


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.


Alundra.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Gracias Artis!!! Te faltó beshosh que es por lo cual te giro regalías todos los meses  

¡¡¡Gracias Magg!!! =)

¡¡¡Gracias Fernando!!! El del año próximo va a ser el último que celebre, después no cumplo más jajaja lo que me resulta difícil es celebrar mi santo porque como en Argentina es un día de fiesta patria en todos los calendarios dice Fiesta Cívica y no hay nombre de santos  

¡¡¡Gracias ITA!!! Me encantó el angelito bailarín =)

¡¡¡Gracias ILT!!! Y si tu deseo se cumple, este año va a ser excelente =)

¡¡¡Gracias Philippita!!! Lindo angelito también, ¿Cómo hacen para conseguirlos?  

¡¡¡Gracias Cuchu!!! Ahora decime una cosa, ¿Dónde estabas que no te ví? Porque esa foto que me tomaste bailando te salió bárbara  

¡¡¡Gracias LadyB!!! Un ángel de la guarda que por ahí se sale de sus labores  

¡¡¡Gracias Majo!!! Sí, mi cumple siempre es sin velorio, me gusta cumplir años, lo que no me gusta es ponerme vieja  

¡¡¡Gracias Alexis!!! Sí, sí, en medio del feliz cumpleaños se escuchó un "Viva la Patria"… "Viva" 

¡¡¡Gracias Te Gatito!!! Never is late, I'm still celebrating it and will be for the rest of the year  

¡¡¡Gracias Patricia!!! =)

¡¡¡Inesita, gracias!!! Ahora, el nos vemos en cualquier momento es porque en cualquier momento te alcanzo?  

¡¡¡Gracias Sir Lancelot!!! Now, I'd like to know how you pronounce it =)

¡¡¡Alundra gracias!!! =)

 

Thank you so very much gang, I had a nice day but no much time, that's why I came here so late…

 

And with that she's off to enjoy the rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## Eustache

un poco tarde... pero feliz Cumple!!!!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!! y nunca es tarde Eustache, además voy a festejarlo hasta el 10 de Septiembre


----------

